

Stemmy – The Stemming Algorithms Tester. Porter, Porter2, Paice-Husk and Lovins - rec
https://github.com/moliveraf/stemmy

======
rec
The stemming algorithms tester. Featuring Porter2, Porter, Paice-Husk and
Lovins stemming algorithms, it allows you to change among them easily and see
the outcome in the blink of an eye.

Don't believe the hype! Check it out for yourself!

[http://www.stemmy.ninja](http://www.stemmy.ninja)

